# New Squat in Rijeka, Croatia



## whellemickham (Mar 19, 2014)

PM me if you're in the area and want to help support us or squat with us. We are only two right now but we've got some plans.

Edit
A little more info.
This is an abandoned, fifteen floor hotel. The rooms are in pretty good shape but they have to be cleaned. We have all kinds of useful things in the building but no electricity or running water.


----------



## Tude (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow - good luck - I can only read about the issues there (like we don't have any here in the US, bwahaha... ahem). Stay safe.


----------



## whellemickham (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys, dunno if many of you were following this thread, but the squat is unfortunately defunct. I had to return to the US for a family emergency and my squatting partner (there were only two of us) returned to Vienna to help out Pizzeria Anarchia. The pizzeria is facing eviction later this month.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 18, 2014)

This is good follow-up, something we don't get a whole lot of here. I hope your family emergency works out.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 22, 2014)

yeah, although i'd be interested to hear more about Pizzeria Anarchia


----------

